#  Vorstellungen >   Grüßle an alle hier!! >

## alice28

:zd_bye_3_cut: ; hallo-habe ganz zufällig diese seite entdeckt-wollte eigentlich was über Magen-,Milzkrankheit erfahren...und so bin ich dann hier gelandet.habe mir diesen Forum kurz angeschaut und dachte mir,mensch ganz nett hier und fragen stellen kann man hier-naja und so bin ich jetzt auch dabei :d_smily_tooth:  
Ich komme aus Berlin,bin Mama von 2 Kindern(mein Sohn wird im März 4 und meine Tochter ist gerade im Nov. 2 geworden).Bin eigentlich sehr glücklich mit allem,wenn bloss nicht diese Schmerzen da wären...und vor allem ist man da ja so ratlos.?Aber das werde ich gleich hier in einem anderen bereich gleich mal jemanden Fragen,ob doch vielleicht hier jemand ist der die gleichen beschwerden hat.
Ansonsten freue mich vielleicht auch auf diesen wege neue leute kennenzulernen und ja aufs neue!!   :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Teetante

Hallo Alice,  
herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum und viele Antworten auf Deine Fragen!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## sony

hallo alice 
ein herzliches wilkommen  :s_rose_for_u_cut: . ich hoffe, dass du hier die antworten auf deine fragen bekommst.

----------


## lucy230279

hallo alice, auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen :Smiley:

----------


## Brava

Hallo Alice,  
herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Küken

Halli hallo, 
und herzlich willkommen  :Smiley:  
lg küken

----------


## delfin.1965

hallo an alle,hier ist delfin.1965@web.de,bin wieder da,war eine ganze weile in der klinik,im kh dresden-neustadt,eine fachabteilung für diabetes und diabetisches fußsyndrom, dort ist man in den allerbesten händen.die klinik ist sehr zu empfehlen,den OA Kirsten,der versucht alles,um füße zu erhalten und der berät auch,mit großen fachwissen.allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr und bleibt schön gesund.eure delfin.1965@web.de

----------

